# birds in flight



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

some pics of my birds


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Someone was asking about the Primary and Secondary feathers you can see them here


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Great pictures Jiggs.  
Thanks for sharing your beautiful birds, 'in motion'.  

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Jiggs, thank you for the beautiful shots. I always look forward to seeing your birds. Hope you're enjoying your "springtime" weather. Think of us when our temps are in the 30's.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Great pics!

Thanks for sharing their flight, just beautiful!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I concur...great fight pictures! Thank you for sharing!  

(I'll send sun and warm, Maggie! Temps to be in lovely 80s today)


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Yes the weather is great we are constant mid 30's now (in Celcius of course) I am not sure what that is but great. I am in a summer rainfall area so we are starting to get the first rains.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow great captures, pigeons can be tricky to get photos of lol.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great pictures of birds in flight! 

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Jiggs,

Always great hearing from you and seeing your beautiful pictures.

Linda


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Those are great pics and such beautiful birds.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Lovely flight pix. I always love to see their feet curled up under when they fly and their plump bellies from underneath.


----------

